# Smoke from hood on 2006 v10



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

When I drive home from work at night I see a thin white smoke come from the right side on my hood. (Headlight area) I open the hood and I can't pin point it....smells vaguely on burnt rubber. I am new to a TDI so maybe I'm just being an idiot, but what is it? I drive spirited on the way home, but dont floor it. I do have one hill thats pretty steep I usually charge up...(fun to burn the rice rockets who struggle!) I thought maybe parking brake? Its only got 750 miles on it, so maybe its oil burning???? Help!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (METZv10)*

Definitely not parking brake they are in the rear. It could be the front brakes burning in and seating with only 750 miles but that's not around the front headlamp...perhaps a leak in the washer solvent bottle.
When the V10 is on level surface with engine off for a bit, check the oil level. Pull the stick out, you'll likely see no oil on it the 1st pull up. Wait a few seconds seconds and insert it back in and wait a second or two....pull it back up and look at the level...make sure it is not over full because the oil can get sucked into the intercooler and may also get into the exhaust/emissions system and cause some issue.
Keep us posted...


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Oil looks fine...its right to the top of "MIN". Maybe its the *gulp* transmission??? (Sorry to be clueless, but I'm, well, clueless....)


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (METZv10)*

You are likely fine but good to be sensitive to your new vehicle. I know that if I take short trips in cooler temps...up to about 60 F... I can smell the aux heater and it does send smoke up in strange areas depending on the air circulation, wind...the smell is more in the diesel smell but just a thought. I know at times I've smelled a rubber type smell after spirited driving and I just pass it off as extra heat on the brakes and something like baking plate paint burning... There is also rust/corrosion protection on some parts that may be getting heated up to the point of burning off since it is indeed a new vehicle and some overspray is inevitable.


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool...thanks for the advice!


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (METZv10)*

I seem to remember a service bulletin from some v10s awhile back.
I think it had something to do with the engine cover not fitting
correctly over an air intake hose. Potentially, this hose might 
melt/burn due to being pushed against the engine. might talk
to your sm to exclude this problem.


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (Richard1)*

it was the engine cover shroud that cut into the turbo hose and that was why it [the cover was discontinued] and i think the most that would happen is a loss of power


----------



## C'sTDI (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (V10)*

I also noticed white smoke this morning coming from the back to middle area of the enigne compartment under the hood on the driver's seat side, the smoke almost looked like condensation or steam and was a wide area seeping up thru the engine components- not blowing up fast as if under pressure or a directed stream. It looked to me to be coming from mid section to down low in the engine. The vehicle had been running for about 10 minutes and it was 39 degrees outside


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (C'sTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C’sTDI* »_I also noticed white smoke this morning coming from the back to middle area of the enigne compartment under the hood on the driver's seat side, the smoke almost looked like condensation or steam and was a wide area seeping up thru the engine components- not blowing up fast as if under pressure or a directed stream. It looked to me to be coming from mid section to down low in the engine. The vehicle had been running for about 10 minutes and it was 39 degrees outside

You've just discovered the diesel fuel heater included with all V10 TDIs. Because diesel engines are so efficient and generate far less waste heat compared to gasoline engines, a diesel-fueled auxillary heater is used to bring coolant temperature up more quickly on cold mornings. The exhaust from this heater is located exactly where you described the "steam" source. All of this is perfectly normal.
Just one more thing (like dual batteries) that makes Touareg V10 TDI ownership "special."
- Dave


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it too much.
On the other hand, a car that only has 750 miles - I wouldn't push too hard just yet neither. Be gentle at least till you reach 2000 miles for the engine to get in good working condition.
I've had white smoke coming out of the engine a few weeks ago.. but then I remembered a friend was spraying my car with water on the street so some of it probably got into the radiators


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Update: I took it in and it was indeed a problem...rear main seal leak...its been out for a month now....trying to get it back ASAP.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
When the V10 is on level surface with engine off for a bit, check the oil level. Pull the stick out, you'll likely see no oil on it the 1st pull up. Wait a few seconds seconds and insert it back in and wait a second or two....pull it back up and look at the level...make sure it is not over full because the oil can get sucked into the intercooler and may also get into the exhaust/emissions system and cause some issue.
Keep us posted...

V10, why is it that the dip stick has this strange method of function for us to check the oil level?
Does this mean no 'topside' oil changes?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_
V10, why is it that the dip stick has this strange method of function for us to check the oil level?
Does this mean no 'topside' oil changes?

Hi, the only Touareg specifically stated in the Bentley Workshop Manual that can't be evacuated through the dip stick is the V8. I don't know if anyone here has tried to do it on the V10, I personally just got a Pela model #14 so I might try it at some point but I have all maintenance included up to 50K on my V10 so I don't know if I will unless I think the 507.00 looks real dirty in between 10K change intervals. I think the last person who knew a bit about such was that we would need to make sure the dipstick and suction tube were vacuum tight using a piece of plastic wrap or such to do this. Next time I'm in for service I'll speak to the V10 tech and ask if he has any idea on this.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (V10)*

Thanks V10...If you do find out, please keep me updated.
I am debating between the relatively lower cost of 505.01 vs 507.00 as far as oil goes.
But I also do changes at 5,000miles
So maybe I can get away with the 505.01


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Thanks V10...If you do find out, please keep me updated.
I am debating between the relatively lower cost of 505.01 vs 507.00 as far as oil goes.
But I also do changes at 5,000miles
So maybe I can get away with the 505.01









The 507.00 oil at my dealer is just a few cents over $7.00 liter so it is a good value for me. Actually, come to think of it, this is the lowest cost oil I have ever purchaed for a V10...the 505.01 for the 2004 V10 was always above $8 liter.


----------



## wolfshund (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Smoke from hood on 2006 v10 (V10)*

We had dealer change oil in V10 at about 700 miles. At about 1400 mi, I checked oil and found it overfilled. I used a vacuum pump and 1/4 inch PE tube dowwn the diptube and a knockout to remove just over 1/2 L of oil, the oil aspirated with air in two phases to t he knock out pot. This method is not suitable for changing oil, but could be used for oil analysis.
I recommend that all V10's have oil changed every 5,000 miles until we have data proving the oil and the longevity of the oil. There has been so much discussion and confusion about oil specs that is turns my brain into spagetti. 
I recommend that you supervise your own oil change. Verify the engine oil label and verify that the oil meets that spec. Bring your own oil to a service station and your own filter. Take an oil sample for UOA. Help me gather the data. 
Do not attempt to change the oil through the dipstick you will not be able to remove heavier than oil insolubles. 
Regards


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Another update: The dealer road tested the trg yesterday and while everything checked out, they said they hit something and created a dent in my drivers side door. 3 more days to fix it putting me at 32 days out of service.....I'm checking into seeing if I can exchange for another vehicle as I'm worried that it was flooded / screwed with. Over a month for a rear main seal replacement?!?!??!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (METZv10)*

Have you visited your car and physically seen it?


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Tried but the shop is behind a fence so I need to drop by during the day...planning on doing so tomorrow.....
What should I look for?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (METZv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *METZv10* »_Tried but the shop is behind a fence so I need to drop by during the day...planning on doing so tomorrow.....
What should I look for?

Any signs that the interior of the car got wet. You said the dealer was flooded but the car was on a lift. I would be concerned that the car got a bit wet but they didn't want to have to make an insurance claim.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

When you do have a chance to look at it open it up and smell inside, etc.
You will smell if it is wet and has that musty odor.


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Went by today and they couldn't produce my car...they said it was at the body shop being repaired in the next town over....sounds fishy...will smell it on Friday I guess







Thanks for the posts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (METZv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *METZv10* »_Went by today and they couldn't produce my car...they said it was at the body shop being repaired in the next town over....sounds fishy...will smell it on Friday I guess







Thanks for the posts.

I would get the name and address of the body shop. Not only would I want to check for water damage, I would want to see the body damage they did to the car. Who knows how bad that could be.


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, so the Treg was supposed to be back today, but they called saying that a minor paint "stain/ burn mark" that I had them repaint (at the seller, VW of Langhorne's cost) was still showing through. They said everything else was good to go (ie - their issues), but they would get the Treg back to me on Monday. I said I wanted it Saturday and I wanted to at least SEE it then and they will call me back tomorrow morning when the shop opens. 
So....now its been 32 days out of commision so far out of 42 I've owned. The CT lemon law is 30 days, but does include a flood clause. Monday would be 35 days and the flood self admittedly only caused a 2 day delay. VW offered me $1500 in cash for the trouble...should I take it? Demand a new treg? Buy back? Go for more money? Thoughts??


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (METZv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *METZv10* »_Okay, so the Treg was supposed to be back today, but they called saying that a minor paint "stain/ burn mark" that I had them repaint (at the seller, VW of Langhorne's cost) was still showing through. They said everything else was good to go (ie - their issues), but they would get the Treg back to me on Monday. I said I wanted it Saturday and I wanted to at least SEE it then and they will call me back tomorrow morning when the shop opens. 
So....now its been 32 days out of commission so far out of 42 I've owned. The CT lemon law is 30 days, but does include a flood clause. Monday would be 35 days and the flood self admittedly only caused a 2 day delay. VW offered me $1500 in cash for the trouble...should I take it? Demand a new treg? Buy back? Go for more money? Thoughts??

If you go for buy back you'll likely need your dealer on your side since they delayed and extended the repair by making several decisions not to work on your vehicle at specific times in the repair process. VW will be able to document when they sent the dealer parts and when they received them. They will also ask why the vehicle was not returned earlier and when they find out that the dealer had damaged it and then needed to make body/paint repairs they will be off the hook for any of this time. If VW knows they have an out from having a Lemon Law case they may decided to use it. In a court of law the extended repairs for the bodyshop work will be on their side as far as the Lemon Law is concerned. Obviously, the Mother Nature delays will also be on their side. Bottom line, I don't think you'll be able to get the full 30 days as factual timeline if a VW Lawyer decides to investigate.
Anyway, this does not mean you can't enact a case but it would be better for your dealer to work with VW to replace it. This way they won't consider this a Lemon Law case but rather a customer relations replacement and won't get involved in the exact days down scenario. Otherwise, see what you think of the vehicle once you see it, if there are any issues with the paint don't pick it up and go directly to the dealer principle to get them to get you another vehicle and they can sell yours on their used car lot. Langhorne is known to be a good dealer and you'll likely find they will take care of you if you decide to request a replacement. I'd actually be more pissed at the body damage than the mechanical repairs since you'll see the bodywork if they don't do a perfect job....which it sounds they are not currently doing.


----------

